# Echo Auto



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

I am now getting Sirius XM in a 3rd vehicle where I had cancelled the service. That plus Alexa makes the device no less than awesome!


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

And currently on sale!


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Had an awful experience cancelling a radio today. I am down to one All Access subscription while using Echo Auto in all vehicles for Sirius, Alexa and more. It was 15 minutes including prodding, wait time and repeating a retention offer over and over again. Only have to renew one radio once a year now.


----------

